
Running MinIO as a S3 to NAS Gateway in Front of InfiniBox - jtsymonds
https://www.infinidat.com/blog/easy-object-storage-with-infinibox
======
dragonsh
Minio do not support S3 interface just some of S3 API’s. if you use S3 sdk
many operations will fail on minio and they do not have interest in making it
S3 compatible.

So recommendation is if you can work with minio limitations it’s fine. But
don’t think of it as S3 compatible, it’s more a small subset of S3 api support
for marketing.

